# Shadowboxes



## barry richardson (Aug 1, 2021)

Ive made military shadow boxes for nearby Luke AFB for about 15 years now, probably close to one thousand by now, although I havent kept count. Gets a little old since there is not much creativity involved, but it is a steady side-job. I do get satisfaction knowing the boxes I have made are hanging in a LOT of homes all over the country and overseas. Here is one I just did that the customer posted on facebook with everything mounted in it (I dont do that part) Curley maple and Wenge.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 1, 2021)

Very distinguished box Barry. Does the back open to insert the flag and ribbons/medals etc.?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2021)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 1, 2021)

Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 1, 2021)

That's very cool. Love the wing work at bottom especially. I've only made one box for a flag for a good friend of ours...those angles get tricky to make tight, though after a thousand or so i'm sure it gets easier!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 1, 2021)

Very nice Barry. And close to a thousand

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2021)

I've seen a lot of shadow boxes, but your innovativeness really makes this one exceptional and unique! Beautiful job! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 1, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Gets a little old since there is not much creativity involved


Really?! I’d call this one pretty creative! Heck of a lot more imaginative than all the others I’ve seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 1, 2021)

I was gonna make some uncalled for remark about the Air Farce but decided I’d better not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 1, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Very distinguished box Barry. Does the back open to insert the flag and ribbons/medals etc.?


Yes the back board is removeable, the frame shop removes it, arranges the goodies, and puts it back on....


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 1, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Really?! I’d call this one pretty creative! Heck of a lot more imaginative than all the others I’ve seen.


I did create the original design years ago, now I just duplicate with templates, only variation is how much I stretch the top part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2021)

Great work Barry, head and shoulders above most I've seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 1, 2021)

You are a master. Very worthy use of your talent. God bless our troops.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 1, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Ive made military shadow boxes for nearby Luke AFB for about 15 years now, probably close to one thousand by now, although I havent kept count. Gets a little old since there is not much creativity involved, but it is a steady side-job. I do get satisfaction knowing the boxes I have made are hanging in a LOT of homes all over the country and overseas. Here is one I just did that the customer posted on facebook with everything mounted in it (I dont do that part) Curley maple and Wenge.
> View attachment 213428


Hate to ask ya to get creative my friend! Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 3, 2021)

Barry, that is awesome! Never have seen one like that. I'm sure there are 1000 satisfied families!


----------



## Jonkou (Aug 3, 2021)

Very nicely done Barry, it’s gotta make you feel good to create a most cherished possession for the recipient. Seen many over my 33+ yr military and civilian govt service career and this ranks with the best of them.


----------

